# Wheel/Hub Spacers



## ModifiedMonster (Jan 4, 2015)

Our bolt pattern is 5x105, hope this helps.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

ModifiedMonster said:


> Our bolt pattern is 5x105, hope this helps.


Thanks, I figured that much out...

Going to definitely need more info going forward though...

Are our wheels "*hubcentric*? or not?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

May have found some answers.... Looks like our centric/bore/whatever is 56.59mm.

Now, if they just made some spacers that weren't 15mm thick. That's just too thick for our application (stock wheels), I feel.





Chevrolet Cruze 15mm Wheel Spacers
​ Adaptec Speedware 15mm Chevy Cruze wheel spacer. Designed for the Cruze 5x105 bolt pattern hub and wheel centric 56.59mm to insure the perfect fit.
 








Price: $65.00 each
Year: All
Model: Cruze


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Invierno said:


> May have found some answers.... Looks like our centric/bore/whatever is 56.59mm.
> 
> Now, if they just made some spacers that weren't 15mm thick. That's just too thick for our application (stock wheels), I feel.
> 
> ...



Why hey do you need spacers? I use a 20mm spacer front and back on Eco wheels


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

SneakerFix said:


> Why hey do you need spacers? I use a 20mm spacer front and back on Eco wheels


Did you have to cut the stock studs to fit the stock wheels? I now you do with 15mm spacers.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pgthe1 said:


> Did you have to cut the stock studs to fit the stock wheels? I now you do with 15mm spacers.


spacers were custom made so no I didn't


----------

